# Consumer Reports On Electric Car 'Angst'



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

77 percent of survey respondents say they fret over range concerns for electric and plug-in hybrid. 

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Consumer Reports....there is a worth while publication....


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Coley said:


> Consumer Reports....there is a worth while publication....


Yes it is very useful, though I don't agree with 100% of what it or any other publication says.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

The roll of the eyes...meant I have NO use for the consumer reports.
Nor AARP.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Only 1,702 people surveyed, and they all represent the US public's' opinions?? It didn't tell us anything we didn't already know either. 

Rather than focusing on what puts people off an electric vehicle maybe the funding for the survey should have been put towards working on changing the negative perception.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Coley said:


> The roll of the eyes...meant I have NO use for the consumer reports.
> Nor AARP.


Of course...the "I find it very useful" meant I have found it very useful for info on products for over 25 years. I don't pay attention to their or any other surveys though.


----------

